# To Move or Not To Move



## cococo3 (Feb 4, 2013)

HI All,
I am new to this forum, so thanks in advance for your replies. My husband is an Anesthesiologist in the US, and I am a Public Health Nurse. We have three school-age children (10th, 7th, and 5th grade) and we are looking into moving to Qatar or Abu Dhabi. 

What would be a good package, salary, housing, and school, etc? 
We make a good income where we live now, but we want our children to have exposure to other cultures, to travel, and to possibly be able to save, and retire earlier.

We would like to remain overseas for approx. 8-10 years, is this a possibility? 

We don't have an offer yet, but I have a phone interview tomorrow.

Believe it or not, our kids are looking forward to moving, if we are able. 

Again, thank you for the information.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I am not a health expert but I think that in any field (except education where salaries seem to be low) an experienced and professionally qualified western expatriate family of 5 needs a minimum of 40,000 AED basic per month plus school fees plus housing allowance of at least 200,000 AED per year. That will allow for a fairly good standard of living, cover holidays, socialising, running a house and two cars as well as a contribution to savings and/or servicing modest debt such as a mortgage back home.
With you both working you have some flexibility and the chance for saving more. You might consider one job with 30,000 AED and the other with 20,000 AED for example.


----------



## cococo3 (Feb 4, 2013)

AlexDhabi said:


> I am not a health expert but I think that in any field (except education where salaries seem to be low) an experienced and professionally qualified western expatriate family of 5 needs a minimum of 40,000 AED basic per month plus school fees plus housing allowance of at least 200,000 AED per year. That will allow for a fairly good standard of living, cover holidays, socialising, running a house and two cars as well as a contribution to savings and/or servicing modest debt such as a mortgage back home.
> With you both working you have some flexibility and the chance for saving more. You might consider one job with 30,000 AED and the other with 20,000 AED for example.


Thank you for your reply, that is great information.


----------

